# [merged] RedWeek Exchange Program to Transfer Exchange to DAE 11/15/2010



## jbercu (Oct 6, 2010)

I received a personalized e-mail detailing the end of the RedWeek exchange program, and the merger with DAE.

For each deposit previously made with RedWeek 
Unused RedWeek Points	Converts to…
< 100 	$1 per point credit to your RedWeek account 
100 - 250* 	+ $100 upgrade fee = 1 week on DAE† 
251 - 500* 	+ $50 upgrade fee = 1 week on DAE† 
501 - 1500 	1 week on DAE† 
1501 - 2500 	2 weeks on DAE† 
2501 - 3500 	3 weeks on DAE† 
3501 - 4000 	4 weeks on DAE† 
•* If <501 points were given on a single deposit, and are wholly unused, member will receive 1 week on DAE, without incurring the $50 or $100 upgrade fees. 
•† Exchange fees still apply, which DAE sets.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2010)

The details:



> RedWeek to Transfer Exchange to DAE
> 
> Hi Denise,
> 
> ...


----------



## theo (Oct 7, 2010)

*Maybe good news, maybe not so much...*

What I liked about the RedWeek model (...in concept, anyhow) was that each week for prospective deposit was very specifically and very openly evaluated *before* requiring the actual deposit (...unlike the smoke and mirrors / man behind the curtain / undisclosed "value" approach of RCI, which has historically just been one of "deposit first, then hope"). The downside of the RedWeek program (even though actually run by DAE behind the scenes since its' inception in the first place) was that the available RedWeek exchange inventory has always been severely limited in both quantity and quality (imho).

In any event, it's certainly good for there to still be viable alternatives to Rents Condos Instead.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 7, 2010)

theo said:


> What I liked about the RedWeek model (...in concept, anyhow) was that each week for prospective deposit was very specifically and very openly evaluated *before* requiring the actual deposit (...unlike the smoke and mirrors / man behind the curtain / undisclosed "value" approach of RCI, which has historically just been one of "deposit first, then hope"). The downside of the RedWeek program (even though actually run by DAE behind the scenes since its' inception in the first place) was that the available RedWeek exchange inventory has always been severely limited in both quantity and quality (imho).
> 
> In any event, it's certainly good for their to still be viable alternatives to Rents Condos Instead.



Within a few weeks RCI will be revealing the assigned value of weeks deposits so the old smoke and mirrors will finally be removed. 

Far too little to late as the whole idea of week for week trades was dead for us years ago in favor of the much more trade & value friendly points system(s) if we do any third party trades. But at least the old hdiden system that hurt so many unsuspecting buyers for so long should finally have a bit of light to let everyone know what they have and what it takes to get what you want. A giant step forward after only 30 years!


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 10, 2010)

*Redweek exchange system is transfering into DAE*

I got an email from redweek.com.
They said their exchange system will merge into DAE (cannot remember exact date).


----------



## abdibile (Oct 10, 2010)

Merge is November 15.

You get several DAE deposits for one Redweek deposit if the week was valued a certain amount of points:

For each deposit previously made with RedWeek
Unused RedWeek Points     Converts to…
< 100     $1 per point credit to your RedWeek account
100 - 250*     + $100 upgrade fee = 1 week on DAE†
251 - 500*     + $50 upgrade fee = 1 week on DAE†
501 - 1500     1 week on DAE†
1501 - 2500     2 weeks on DAE†
2501 - 3500     3 weeks on DAE†
3501 - 4000     4 weeks on DAE†

    * * If <501 points were given on a single deposit, and are wholly unused, member will receive 1 week on DAE, without incurring the $50 or $100 upgrade fees.
    * † Exchange fees still apply, which DAE sets.

Examples

    * You have 80 points remaining on a deposit: you receive an $80 credit to your RedWeek account.
    * You have 150 points remaining: you pay a $100 upgrade fee and receive 1 week on DAE. If your points were given on a single deposit, and are wholly unused, the $100 upgrade fee is waived.
    * You have 2600 points from a single deposit: you receive 3 weeks on DAE.


Nothing we can really do about it, so nothing to discuss here?


----------



## funtime (Oct 10, 2010)

Obviously if Redweek had been able to make a success of its trading program it would have kept it.  It goes to show that it is not easy to establish a trading program and for all of their merits and demerits - the II and RCI trading programs have helped timesharing tremendously.  Funtime


----------



## Tommart (Oct 11, 2010)

*I would love better Competition*

I hope this merger between DAE and Redweek results in a more viable competitor to RCI and II.

I too am not pleased with RCI selling weeks that should be available for exchange.

But we must look at the facts.  Right now Redweek has only 27 weeks at 15 resorts available for exchange in Florida.  DAE only lists one resort, but I'm not a DAE member so there may be more.

I don't have a week deposited with RCI at the moment, so I don't know what's available to exchange from RCI, but I have a bonus week (which is limited to the next 45 days and doesn't require an exchange).  It shows 550 weeks at 77 resorts available.  I'm confident that RCI has thousands of weeks available from well over 200 Florida resorts for exchange. 

I wish DAE/Redweek well, but they need to grow a lot.  I plan to see what happens with this merger, and support it by depositing one of my four weeks.


----------



## Tommart (Oct 11, 2010)

*Model*



theo said:


> What I liked about the RedWeek model (...in concept, anyhow) was that each week for prospective deposit was very specifically and very openly evaluated *before* requiring the actual deposit (...unlike the smoke and mirrors / man behind the curtain / undisclosed "value" approach of RCI, which has historically just been one of "deposit first, then hope"). The downside of the RedWeek program (even though actually run by DAE behind the scenes since its' inception in the first place) was that the available RedWeek exchange inventory has always been severely limited in both quantity and quality (imho).
> 
> In any event, it's certainly good for there to still be viable alternatives to Rents Condos Instead.



I too liked the openness of the Redweek model.  It was nice to learn that one of my weeks was worth 971 points--and I didn't need to deposit the week.  

The DAE model appears to be more similar to the RCI smoke and mirrors approach.  I hope that I'm wrong.

Where did you hear that RCI was going to be more open with their rating system?

Tom


----------



## JudyS (Oct 12, 2010)

Tommart said:


> I hope this merger between DAE and Redweek results in a more viable competitor to RCI and II.....


Unfortunately, I don't think this is truly a merger of Redweek's exchange and DAE. This is more like Redweek giving up. (And then Redweek emails members and says, "We have some *exciting news* to share with you concerning the continued evolution of our timeshare exchange service." Sheesh, this is as bad as the airlines' frequent flyer programs and their "enhancements." When a company takes a benefit away, why can't they just say so?) 

I, for one, am very saddened by the failure of Redweek's exchange system. I loved Redweek's exchange program and made numerous exchanges with them. It was great that you knew what your week was worth before you deposited it. However, I'm not surprised that Redweek's exchange program failed. Redweek's exchange suffered from a "chicken and egg" problem. They didn't have much inventory to start with, so few people wanted to give them deposits, which meant they didn't attract much inventory, and so forth.

I think Redweek was hoping to "seed" their inventory with weeks from DAE. However, Redweek is a US company and DAE gets most of their inventory from Australia and Europe, so that didn't work well. They needed a source of weeks in the US. Probably they should have rented some, but maybe that wasn't in their budget. 

Although Redweek and DAE had overlapping inventory, their rules were very different. DAE was "any week for any week" (with a small studio surcharge) whereas Redweek valued weeks from anywhere between about 200 points and 4000 points. So, in theory, one could give Redweek a single week and get 20 weeks in return.

An even bigger difference was that Redweek explicitly permitted the renting of exchanges. DAE, like II and RCI, forbids members to rent exchanges. In the past few years, I've been ill and haven't been able to travel much. I therefore had more weeks than I could use, and Redweek was a great way to use up my surplus weeks. For example, at one point I was able to trade two nice, but not especially "rentable" two-bedrooms for a much better rental prospect -- a one-bedroom at Harborside at Atlantis. 

As a consequence of Redweek's shortage of US weeks, Redweek has typically given far more points for American weeks than for comparable weeks in other countries. This was another big benefit of Redweek (if you were in the US.) So, if you think you may want to travel to Australia, New Zealand, the South Pacific, or Europe in the next year or so, you may want to check out Redweek's inventory while you still can. One US week may get you a week (or several) in those areas, plus a DAE credit, assuming Redweek is still keeping the points valuation system it was using before the "merger" announcement. 

Redweek's compensation system for leftover Redweek points seems very fair, especially since one gets multiple DAE credits for 1501+ points. I will probably try to deposit a couple of weeks with Redweek and do a few more Redweek trades while I still can.  

So, _adieu_ Redweek Exchange! You will be missed -- at least by me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 14, 2010)

got this in a news release today

http://hospitality-1st.com/PressNews/DAE-101410.html


----------



## Judy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tommart said:


> The DAE model appears to be more similar to the RCI smoke and mirrors approach.


 What makes you think that?



> I hope that I'm wrong


I think you are, but I can't give any evidence until I know what your conclusion is based on.


----------



## abdibile (Nov 16, 2010)

*Anyone received DAE login information?*

OK, November 15th has passed and my Redweeks account shows that I received deposits with DAE.

But how do I log into my DAE account to see and use these deposits?

Was anyone contacted by DAE or what do I have to do?

Thanks!


----------

